# Dominican Republic properties



## jamstew (Nov 11, 2009)

My son and daughter-in-law are looking at exchanges in the DR, and none of us knows anything about the properties there (other than that most if not all are AI mandatory). Does anyone have experience with any resorts they could recommend?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 11, 2009)

Jamie,

Check out http://www.debbiescaribbeanresortreviews.com/

Click on the hyperlink for the Dominican Republic on the left side of the page.

Also another good site for Dominican Republic information is http://www.dr1.com/

Click on the Travel Tab at the top of  their home page.


Richard


----------



## caribbean (Nov 11, 2009)

DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES TRADE INTO PLAYA NACO (#2666), IT IS AN ABSOLUTE DUMP!!!! Both my husband and myself got food poisoning and left after 4 days of a 14 day trip.


----------



## jamstew (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I'll do some more research. Unfortunately, it looks like everything is AI, but in an unfamiliar place that might not be such a bad idea.


----------



## Conan (Nov 12, 2009)

There are different airports and coastlines to choose from.  





For Caribbean waters, it's Punta Cana or La Romana.  
The greatest number of timeshares are on the Atlantic side, in Puerto Plata and nearby Sosua.

Finally there's Samana and nearby Las Terrenas which can be harder to get to (there aren't many flights into Samana and it's a dreadful 3 1/2 hour drive from Puerto Plata).  Las Terrenas has gorgeous beaches but being relatively undeveloped most of the places to stay are Grade B at best.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't forget to check the TUG reviews!


----------



## kwilson (Nov 12, 2009)

*Tsk! Tsk!*



caribbean said:


> DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES TRADE INTO PLAYA NACO (#2666), IT IS AN ABSOLUTE DUMP!!!! Both my husband and myself got food poisoning and left after 4 days of a 14 day trip.



I can't seem to find a review for Playa Naco.


----------



## brother coony (Nov 12, 2009)

Stayed at the Life style Crown villas 3 years ago, in Puerto Plata, Had a real good time, My friends, stayed at Luperon, (Luperon beach Resort) they hated it, out of the way nothing around,So we all hang out at the LCV,Rented a car and drove to Santagio (2 hrs drive) Make sure you speak some spanish, if you want to explore the Country,as we just about never ran into anyone that speak English off the resort, The lifestyle is a large Resort, foor was good, Entertainment was nightly was also good (gold Crown)


----------



## jamstew (Nov 12, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Don't forget to check the TUG reviews!



I actually did forget


----------



## jamstew (Nov 12, 2009)

brother coony said:


> Stayed at the Life style Crown villas 3 years ago, in Puerto Plata, Had a real good time, My friends, stayed at Luperon, (Luperon beach Resort) they hated it, out of the way nothing around,So we all hang out at the LCV,Rented a car and drove to Santagio (2 hrs drive) Make sure you speak some spanish, if you want to explore the Country,as we just about never ran into anyone that speak English off the resort, The lifestyle is a large Resort, foor was good, Entertainment was nightly was also good (gold Crown)



Lifestyle Crown Villas & Lifestyle Tropicale (all the same property I'm assuming) are the ones that are available when they want to go. Good to hear that you enjoyed it and especially that the food was good!


----------



## jamstew (Nov 12, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> There are different airports and coastlines to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks - good information to have. I think they'd prefer the Caribbean, but I don't recall there being availability there. I can't get on the RCI site any further than logging on right now, so will check again later.


----------



## sullco (Nov 28, 2009)

*Coconut Palms in Cabarete, DR*

Look into this place--it's west of Cabarete and within 15 minutes of Puerto Plata airport.  You will need to go into town via taxi, but the place has been under the same management for a very long time and, if you are not too difficult to please, it will be just fine.  The DR North Coast is a real place, unlike Punta Cana which is completely artificial.  You will see plenty of locals all the time going about their real lives and living in their real homes.  This is a good thing for some and not for others.  AI's are almost impossible to avoid in what passes for timeshare in the DR.  But Cabarete is a very cute and interesting pedestrian friendly town.  Give it a try.


----------

